# what tools do you guys suggest for sinks ,radiators



## nyckosova (Jan 23, 2011)

i was just wondering what tools do u guys use for ur kitchen sink strainers i always bang my hands my channellocks always slip on me when holding back on the nut and for stream traps for radiators it has like a star in side of it i never tryed a spud wrench?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you use putty or silicone on those basket strainers, that could explain alot.


----------



## nyckosova (Jan 23, 2011)

wow 143 views 1 reply .. yeh of course i use putty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Channel locks. For shallow sink strainers, really big channel locks. For frozen nut basket strainers, dremel with a cutoff wheel, wood chisel and channel locks to beat on the wood chisel. 

Only radiators we have down here are in cars, dunno on that one.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

They make a tool that is blue and have slots on the inside of it that fit perfectly on the jam nut.... I don't know the make but brb I'll take a picture of it....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Here it is....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use basket strainers that utilize an 1-1/2 nut to tighten them down, and I use a cape chisel on radiator nipples, playing around with extractors is just a waste of time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> *I use basket strainers that utilize an 1-1/2 nut to tighten them down,* and I use a cape chisel on radiator nipples, playing around with extractors is just a waste of time.


Yep they work!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Screwdriver....i only install duostrainers.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Here it is....


I have the same tool, bought mine from Lowes for about $15 with tax.


----------

